# LEE KAY PONDS



## dkhntrdstn

Can you fish lee kay ponds and if so where or what ponds can you fish ? They a guy at my working asking me this info and Im not sure what ponds if he talking about lee kay center pond or if there is some other ponds called lee kay. I asked him he talking about lee kay pond at the lee kay center and he said yes. then he talked it about it being in west valley and that they have planted splake in there so any info would be help so I can pass it on to him sent I told him I would try to find out for him.Thanks Gals and guys.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

No fishing, they are the new hatchery ponds built a short while ago.


----------



## nkunz

The splake and rainbows are just fish food.


----------



## GaryFish

There are several ponds in the valley you can fish. Check them out at:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/fishing/co ... eries.html
All are stocked regularly. The kind of fish depends on time of year. The stocking report for the year is at:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/fishing/stocking.html
From that, you can get a general idea of a schedule for when/what your local pond will be stocked. The ponds get fished really heavily and will be fished out within a matter of days after stocking. But a great local option for fishing, or if you only have an hour or two in the evening.


----------



## Riverrat77

Are they just planting those trout in there to feed the growing muskies?


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Thanks guys. I think he missed understood some body or read it wrong.I will let him know.


----------



## Troll

Riverrat77 said:


> Are they just planting those trout in there to feed the growing muskies?


No not just to feed them, it is also to train them to eat the trout that are stocked in the lakes they will eventually be planted in. :lol:


----------

